# staffy studs??



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

not sure if this is the right section or not but we're looking for a staff stud to 'service' our bitch...shes 3 years old and is black brindle with white, and in the essex area looking for appoinment this week, can any 1 help? cash or choice of litter....
heres our bitch.....


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

get ready to duck


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry you've lost me??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> get ready to duck


 
LOL thats what i was thinking too :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

burmman said:


> sorry you've lost me??


 
you will find out : victory::lol2:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry you've both lost me?? i usualy live on the snake section so not used to this side:blush:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Im scared!


Basicly everyone will tell you theres enough staffies in rescue ect ect with out another litter being born.

*DUCKED*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Im scared!
> 
> 
> Basicly everyone will tell you theres enough staffies in rescue ect ect with out another litter being born.
> ...


 
sophs gave you the nice version of events to come :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I think what they are trying to say is you will be jumped on big time for wanting to breed from your beautiful bitch, dogs homes/rescues are overflowing with unwanted staffords and so many are being put to sleep each week it really has hit a crisis point, so breeding is in many peoples eyes highly irresponsible .


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Popcorn, Ice cream:whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Very fit looking Staff you have there :2thumb:.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

oh right i see, but thats there opinion? some1 on here though must stud there dog? look at all the sites there is for them epupz to name a few, we're not doing it to see them go into the rspca! we have looked on the other sites but as i'm a member of this forum thought some of u might be helpfull? you've never bred anything? mice rats, bunnies?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Popcorn, Ice cream:whistling2:


 
rum an coke with ice too ?:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Mines a Lucozade wild berry. No food or I'll be sick.

For once I'll let the wrath come from others.
I'm to busy with the dog swap thread and they have answered on here, would have thought they'd have replied with another excuse that it's a friends dog again.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> rum an coke with ice too ?:2thumb:


 
What a brilliant idea:2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

burmman said:


> oh right i see, but thats there opinion? some1 on here though must stud there dog? look at all the sites there is for them epupz to name a few, we're not doing it to see them go into the rspca! we have looked on the other sites but as i'm a member of this forum thought some of u might be helpfull? you've never bred anything? mice rats, bunnies?


 
Most peoples opinions on this section are gospel and you get accusations thrown at you if you dont agree with them :bash:
Its a shame, Hope you fond a healthy boy for your gorgeous girl : victory:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

burmman said:


> sorry you've lost me??


this is what come 

is ur girl kc all tests up to date is she show quality have you homes ready 4 all the pup can u take all the pups at any time of there life and you keep all the pups if u cant find them homes why are you breed the girl them 1000 of staff get put down every year 

sorry to say but the people on this section are very bitchy


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

champdogs.co.uk

Studs are listed on there


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

wohic said:


> I think what they are trying to say is you will be jumped on big time for wanting to breed from your beautiful bitch, dogs homes/rescues are overflowing with unwanted staffords and so many are being put to sleep each week it really has hit a crisis point, so breeding is in many peoples eyes highly irresponsible .


this
sure shes beautiful but so are the thousands in rescue and unless you are going to take back every dog you breed you cant guarantee they will not end up in rescue. people are having trouble selling pups, really why would you want to breed more when theres tonnes having trouble finding homes...and yes making sure shes fully health checked and registered is a start. god knows why people find this funny , i certainly dont , i think its sad tbh i like staffs and breaks my heart knowing so many need homes and are being pts when people want to breed cos they think they know better than the rescues


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Surely if dog homes are over run with staffys this is a fact....not an opinion.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

thank you


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Surely if dog homes are over run with staffys this is a fact....not an opinion.


yup . the ops dog is nice but so are the other dogs in rescue and i cant help but think they cant give a toss about the future of the pups or the poor ones in rescue being KILLED because other people think they should just breed for the hell of it too


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Burmman - Hopefully you will find what you need on champdogs. I'd back out of this thead slowly if i were you now, its going to get nasty no doubt lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Myjb23 said:


> Burmman - Hopefully you will find what you need on champdogs. I'd back out of this thead slowly if i were you now, its going to get nasty no doubt lol


it doesnt need to get nasty but why encourage someone to do something irresponsible?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

You know what.....I reckon if the puppy buyers want to sell/rehome the pups/dogs and the breeder takes them ALL back if needs be thats fine, but if you cant take ALL the dogs back that you have bred, y then your just giving them a probable death sentance. I know I couldn't sleep with that kind of guilt.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I looked around my local rescue the other day and it's full of Staffs. All the bitches have been used for breeding and all of the dogs, with the exception of one, had either fresh wounds or heavy scarring on his face. The saddest thing is that these guys won't find homes, they're virtually unhomeable now. How can you be certain that your pups won't end up in the wrong hands and end up in fighting rings and rescues? I know not all Staffys are associated with fighting but there's no doubt that the ones i saw the other day had been.

So so sad that anyone is still considering bringing more of these pups into the world without full health checks etc. I'm sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> You know what.....I reckon if the puppy buyers want to sell/rehome the pups/dogs and the breeder takes them ALL back if needs be thats fine, but if you cant take ALL the dogs back that you have bred, y then your just giving them a probable death sentance. I know I couldn't sleep with that kind of guilt.


me either. knowing i was making it even harder for the dogs already on deathrow to get homes


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

burmman said:


> sorry you've lost me??


 The poster was referring to the flack you'll get for being a numpty. Firstly for even thinking about wanting to breed a pet quality staffy despite rescues up and down the country being full of unwanted staffies, including puppies. Then, not knowing anything about breeding, obviously as you appear not to have paid any thought to picking the right stud dog to complement your bitch's pedigree, nor forward planning to book him 6 months in advance, nor apparently having any health testing done on your bitch to check for hereditary problems, and not being interested if the dog might carry hereditary problems. In short, despite the tens of thousands of nice staffies being killed in rescue kennels each and every year, you want to add to the problem, with no health testing and no thought of anything other than the money you plan on making. :bash::bash::bash:
Why on earth, would any right minded dog lover, even consider breeding from their pet staffordshire bull terrier?


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

ami_j said:


> it doesnt need to get nasty but why encourage someone to do something irresponsible?


Have you even bothered to ask the OP any questions about his dog though before you label them irresponsible.

Im all for good, ethical breeding but some people on here think they know everything there is to know about dog breeding and everyone else is stupid. If someone has made up their mind they are going to breed their dog i'd much rather point them in the direction of show winning, health tested studs so they can do it properly, than rant on and on about how many dogs are in rescue... :whistling2: How many times have responisible breeding been covered on this forum? Give it a rest...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Myjb23 said:


> Have you even bothered to ask the OP any questions about his dog though before you label them irresponsible.
> 
> Im all for good, ethical breeding but some people on here think they know everything there is to know about dog breeding and everyone else is stupid. If someone has made up their mind they are going to breed their dog i'd much rather point them in the direction of show winning, health tested studs so they can do it properly, than rant on and on about how many dogs are in rescue... :whistling2: How many times have responisible breeding been covered on this forum? Give it a rest...


if the op was responsible he wouldnt be considering making the sitation worse...oh and wouldnt be looking for a stud on a REPTILE forum. he would be looking down the avenues from his bitches breeder or ringcraft.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

ami_j said:


> if the op was responsible he wouldnt be considering making the sitation worse...oh and wouldnt be looking for a stud on a REPTILE forum. he would be looking down the avenues from his bitches breeder or ringcraft.


I give up.

Rant on. I have given the OP some useful advice so no point me contributing to the re-run of bad breeders vs good breeder :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

burmman said:


> oh right i see, but thats there opinion? some1 on here though must stud there dog? look at all the sites there is for them epupz to name a few, we're not doing it to see them go into the rspca! we have looked on the other sites but as i'm a member of this forum thought some of u might be helpfull? you've never bred anything? mice rats, bunnies?


It has nothing to do with opinion. It has to do with complete outrage that someone would say "stuff all the unwanted staffies in rescue, I want to make some money so I will and if the puppies get passed on or get bred from or get sold to a dickwad, I don't care cos it's my bitch and I can do as I please and sod everyone else".
Unless of course your bitch has been tested for:*

L-2-HGA Hydroxyglutaric Aciduria

**HEREDITARY CATARACTS.

**PERSITENT HYPERPLASTIC PRIMARY VITREOUS 

**POSTERIOR POLAR SUBCAPSULAR CATARACT.


*and if she hasn't been tested, you are saying not only "sod the many thousands of staffies in rescue, I'll add more to the problem" but "sod me checking to make sure that none of the puppies I breed will have these issues.
Unless of course you are willing to take back all the puppies who end up being passed on or got rid of because you didn't properly vet owners and turn away those who might not be suitable to own a dog long term, like those with tiny children, those in private rented accommodation, or who live in flats, or who'v had dogs in the past and got rid of them. Or can you only see the £££ signs?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> Have you even bothered to ask the OP any questions about his dog though before you label them irresponsible.
> 
> Im all for good, ethical breeding but some people on here think they know everything there is to know about dog breeding and everyone else is stupid. If someone has made up their mind they are going to breed their dog i'd much rather point them in the direction of show winning, health tested studs so they can do it properly, than rant on and on about how many dogs are in rescue... :whistling2: How many times have responisible breeding been covered on this forum? Give it a rest...


 Responsible breeding has been covered many times which is why it's all the more surprising that someone wants to breed their staffy. As to asking questions. Frankly, anyone who is asking for qa dog to stud their bitch next week is not a responsible breeder. A stud is carefully researched to ensure their pedigrees are compatable, temperament is 110%, all health testing has been done. It's not done by asking if someone has a dog, any old dog will do and no questions asked. In fact they are even happy to let a puppy go in exchange so any old dog with bad temperament, no health testing and could be owned by someone who lives in a flat and beats his dog, but they'll use the dog on their bitch and hand over a puppy regardless. Or do you still not understand why people are getting so upset?


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Responsible breeding has been covered many times which is why it's all the more surprising that someone wants to breed their staffy. As to asking questions. Frankly, anyone who is asking for qa dog to stud their bitch next week is not a responsible breeder. A stud is carefully researched to ensure their pedigrees are compatable, temperament is 110%, all health testing has been done. It's not done by asking if someone has a dog, any old dog will do and no questions asked. In fact they are even happy to let a puppy go in exchange so any old dog with bad temperament, no health testing and could be owned by someone who lives in a flat and beats his dog, but they'll use the dog on their bitch and hand over a puppy regardless. Or do you still not understand why people are getting so upset?


I have been breeding dogs for long enough to know how it is done responsibly and no, i dont agree with looking for studs at the last minute.

But, at the same time, the op is going to breed from the bitch so why not help him find a good quality stud to use? Would you rather he have no help from here and end up looking on the freeads or in the local paper?? The pups will have much better chance of finding good homes if they have a well bred, health tested father than just a local pet.

There are a lot of labradors in rescue, probably as many as there are staffs. And yet i have never had any problem placing my pups and none of them have ended up in rescue and only one has been returned - due to the owner breaking her back and being paralysed. Just because there are lots in rescue does not automatically mean every litter will end up in rescue :whistling2:

You guys are so melodramatic :lol2:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

look i understand where ppl are coming from but come on its not just staffs that get rescued what about the rabbits that get breed? guinea pigs? do u not think i'd ask questions to potential buyers? check there homes? i can on this side for help and advise, only to get slated, you need to jump of your high horse we all want to live in a perfect world but its far from that, i dont want to add to the rescue homes, if thats the case why dont u stop breeeding your rabbits mice reats degus!!!! thank you to those who have helped, u know who u are


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

burmman said:


> you've never bred anything? mice rats, bunnies?


 I breed rats and mice. I even have the occasional litter of puppies. I don't however breed dogs which are already a statistical nightmare for rescues, I vet owners very very carefully and turn away 9 out of 10 who want a puppy, I also insist on a contract being drawn up stating that they are not allowed to pass on the dog and that it must come back to me if they can't keep it, and by breeding stock is health tested for relevant diseases.
I happen to love rotties, and hope to own a bitch some time this year. I will never breed her though. As much as I love the breed, sadly, like staffies, the wrong sort of people aspire to owning them and sadly, those people are the ones who don't do right by the dog and get rid of it easily, much the same with staffies sadly. I suggest you do a google for 'Staffordshire bull terrier rescue' and see for yourself the plight of this breed. Why do you want to breed her?


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*Lol*



Myjb23 said:


> Have you even bothered to ask the OP any questions about his dog though before you label them irresponsible.
> 
> Im all for good, ethical breeding but some people on here think they know everything there is to know about dog breeding and everyone else is stupid. If someone has made up their mind they are going to breed their dog i'd much rather point them in the direction of show winning, health tested studs so they can do it properly, than rant on and on about how many dogs are in rescue... :whistling2: How many times have responisible breeding been covered on this forum? Give it a rest...


WELL SAID:2thumb:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

thank you!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

burmman said:


> thank you!!!!


so why do you want to breed , what makes your bitch such a good example of the breed that shes better than the ones being put to death on a daily basis?


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> Have you even bothered to ask the OP any questions about his dog though before you label them irresponsible.
> 
> Im all for good, ethical breeding but some people on here think they know everything there is to know about dog breeding and everyone else is stupid. If someone has made up their mind they are going to breed their dog i'd much rather point them in the direction of show winning, health tested studs so they can do it properly, than rant on and on about how many dogs are in rescue... :whistling2: How many times have responisible breeding been covered on this forum? Give it a rest...


 
thank you for your help Myjb23 your the only 1 to actually say anything decant!!


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

ami_j said:


> so why do you want to breed , what makes your bitch such a good example of the breed that shes better than the ones being put to death on a daily basis?


ditto!:devil:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

clob91 said:


> ditto!:devil:


im not heartless , i cant see why anyone would want to breed their staffy when so many are without homes and getting killed. i love staffs and have a staffy cross who was unwanted, i dont understand why anyone who loves their dog would want to do such a thing


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

If anyone thinks this place is bad for being told the truth about dogs etc try posting on Champdogs you won't get a quality stud owner even considering letting their boy cover your bitch. 

Reptile folk are pussycats compared to the folk on champdogs coz they're the ones not only health testing, screening potential homes etc but the one's picking up the pieces in many breed rescues too even if the dogs needing help are not the produce of a breeder known to them. Most of all they're the ones getting all the flack about poor health in pedigree dogs due to folk behaving in a similar fashion to the OP here!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> I have been breeding dogs for long enough to know how it is done responsibly and no, i dont agree with looking for studs at the last minute.
> 
> But, at the same time, the op is going to breed from the bitch so why not help him find a good quality stud to use? Would you rather he have no help from here and end up looking on the freeads or in the local paper?? The pups will have much better chance of finding good homes if they have a well bred, health tested father than just a local pet.
> 
> ...


 He won't find a well bred good quality stud because no stud dog owner of such a dog would allow his dog to be used on apet quality untested bitch at the last minute, owned by someone who will probably not be able to refuse a sale based on something as small as the person living in a private rented home.
There are not the same amoutn of labradors in rescue as there are staffs and the fact that you said such a thing tells me that you really are talking without any real knowledge. Why not go and take a look at some rescue sites and then you'll know what you are talking about. Try wood green, battersea dogs home and any number of rescues besides those. I think you'll be stunned at the desperately high number of staffs. Around 80% of rescue kennel spaces are currently full of staffies. And you think that isn't enough reason to get a pet quality bitch neutered?
The sort of people who buy labradors, are not the same sort of people who buy staffies. There are a lot of good responsible staffy owners, but sadly, a goodly number are not. The sort of people who buy labs in the main are family people or country people, settled who want a nice steady dependable family pet. The people I get wanting my cavalier king charles spaniels also are family people who want a nice natured easy going family pet. Sadly, the sorts of people who want a staffy are not nice sensible family people who want an easy going family pet, a large number are single men, who want a macho image. If you think otherwise, then frankly you are either wearing rose coloured specs, or you just haven't a clue. Go and educate yourself into the plight of staffies before you condone someone breeding a pet wuality bitch because he needs some dosh.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

She a lovly looking staffy but personlly if she's not KC reg then IMO don't breed from her Spay her.As there's loads in rescue needing homes and there not going any where fast.If she is KC reg the best way to go is first you need all the relivent vet check the eyes,the hips'etc'etc.If it turns out good the best dog to put her to is a KC champ.The pup's will be pets but if you use a nice champ dog likely some will get into the show ring also.

Go for one of these dogs they'll only let them stud your bitch if she has all the relivent test and is clear.This is the best way to go with breeding staffies IMO.

CH Stud 1 (Lancashire).
Ch Waystaff Dutch Courage
CH Stud 2 (Essex).
CH VALGLO CASANOVA AT CROSSGUNS
CH Stud 3 (Essex).
CH CASHALEE CHARMER AT CROSSGUNS
CH Stud 4 (West Yorkshire).
CH HARKLINE ROBBIE THE BRUCE JW
CH Stud 5 (Cheshire).
Ch Alport Fire Cracker


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

burmman said:


> thank you for your help Myjb23 your the only 1 to actually say anything decant!!


Your welcome, and good luck.

Im not coming back to this thread now as it will just go on and on exactly the same as every other dog breeding thread and it gets boring :lol2:


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

words fail me, they really do


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> He won't find a well bred good quality stud because no stud dog owner of such a dog would allow his dog to be used on apet quality untested bitch at the last minute, owned by someone who will probably not be able to refuse a sale based on something as small as the person living in a private rented home.
> There are not the same amoutn of labradors in rescue as there are staffs and the fact that you said such a thing tells me that you really are talking without any real knowledge. Why not go and take a look at some rescue sites and then you'll know what you are talking about. *Try wood green, battersea dogs home and any number of rescues besides those. I think you'll be stunned at the desperately high number of staffs. Around 80% of rescue kennel spaces are currently full of staffies.* And you think that isn't enough reason to get a pet quality bitch neutered?
> The sort of people who buy labradors, are not the same sort of people who buy staffies. There are a lot of good responsible staffy owners, but sadly, a goodly number are not. The sort of people who buy labs in the main are family people or country people, settled who want a nice steady dependable family pet. The people I get wanting my cavalier king charles spaniels also are family people who want a nice natured easy going family pet. Sadly, the sorts of people who want a staffy are not nice sensible family people who want an easy going family pet, a large number are single men, who want a macho image. If you think otherwise, then frankly you are either wearing rose coloured specs, or you just haven't a clue. Go and educate yourself into the plight of staffies before you condone someone breeding a pet wuality bitch because he needs some dosh.


I agree with you 100%. I have been having a look at rehoming centres recently because i'm interested in rehoming a dog sometime in the future. I sort of knew about the whole staffie/rescue situation but I never knew it was that bad, I was so shocked. 

I don't see why anyone would want to add to the problem!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

murinus said:


> words fail me, they really do


Me too.

As they say, its all about the money.. because I can't understand anyone wanting to breed Bull Breeds in this current climate, it makes me feel quite ill.

I can't wait untill restrictions are brought in for certain owners/dogs.

I agree with what Fenny has said.

I like to post this link, this is just one pound, you just look at how many unwanted Bull Breeds thay have.
K9 Search UK - Pound 1


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I will close this as it will just continue to spiral downwards.


----------

